# GnuTLS: Error in the pull function

## Holysword

Hello there,

I have been using this script for years and now it seems to have stopped working. Its called lotrolauncher, it basically authenticates me in the login server of an MMO.

Recently I updated my system and it simply stopped working. I asked other people but they all claim that they haven't encountered any problem, so I am assuming that nothing changed in the server side.

This is the error I get:

```
Requesting GLS authentication ticket...

--2014-01-03 10:14:49--  https://gls-auth.ddo.com/GLS.AuthServer/Service.asmx

Resolving gls-auth.ddo.com... 74.201.102.13

Connecting to gls-auth.ddo.com|74.201.102.13|:443... connected.

GnuTLS: Error in the pull function.

Unable to establish SSL connection.

Error: GLS auth server request failed. 
```

The error message takes some good few seconds to appear, and it kinda looks like some sort of connection timeout, but then I get this "pull function" error which puzzles me. Which package update could have done this?

----------

## Holysword

Also, my kernel is relatively old - 3.10.9 - if that even matters...

----------

